# I have it (Gary Fisher Super Caliber Team Paola Pezzo (RARE only 100 made)



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, I bought it, turns out, a LBS was selling it used on CL, the guy selling it told me its one out of only 100 made. Anyway, could care less really about the rareness or the fact its a Fisher or that its carbon fiber, I bought it for the parts, its a little small for me anyway. I'm kinda digging the wheelset, its very close to what I was going to have built, and the rest is Raceface, Chris King, Syncros, and XTR, which is what I would have bought individually anyway.









You can see how high me post is (a Syncros BTW), its a little small.









Sick, very similar set-up to what I wanted to put on my Psyclone as far as hubs go - Ironically, I didnt even know it had these hubs and wheels on it, the CL ad had an older photo of the bike with different parts on it.









Same cranks I have on my Titanium GT.









CK, Syncros, XTR - what more could you ask for? Yeah baby!!!









There is a little thing-a-ma-gig on the rear there for the cable routing - never saw one of those on an XTR - perhaps someone could enlighten me. My shifter if I'm not mistaken is shifting backwards, almost has if someone took it apart and put it back togeather upsidedown, does this have anything to do with the pulley mechanism? Can someone explain?









There you have it, I bought it for 600.00$. Sorry about the photos not being super clear, iphone you know.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

its called rapid rise


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you edit out unpaid spam or I'll delete your entire post.... Which I don't want to do. Thanks jeff


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, sorry, my bad...I didnt know. Thanks for letting me fix it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Oh, sorry, my bad...I didnt know. Thanks for letting me fix it.


Nah, it's totally cool. You'll have to wear a jersey with the zipper all the way down and no bra.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

But then I'll be to shmexy for my bike... :lol:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy crap! Thanks for that. :eekster:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

LMAO...welcome GOB.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

hollister said:


> its called rapid rise


 Yep, and the pulley deal was to take out the bend in the cable which got rid of alot of friction in the cable housing. But it kinda added alot of weight. Cool bike.


----------



## Skinnybrown12 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey do you still have this fisher? If you do, would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## HikeCamp (Jul 19, 2021)

Skinnybrown12 said:


> Hey do you still have this fisher? If you do, would you be willing to sell it?


Do have the exact same bike and would consider it.


----------



## HikeCamp (Jul 19, 2021)

HikeCamp said:


> Do have the exact same bike and would consider it.


still ride it even now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Nah, it's totally cool. You'll have to wear a jersey with the zipper all the way down and no bra.


yeah.. that was of the highlight of her career.


----------

